# adduser command not function - read only mode



## d_london (Sep 8, 2012)

Hi everybody,

New to FreeBSD, so apologies if asking a school boy question.

I am trying to use the adduser command, however it's not accepting or executing the process because it says the /home directory is in read only mode. Not sure what is wrong with the current setup. I think by default this would not be read only mode.

I am not using a stand-alone unix box but installed on virtualBox - partition on my drive.

Took a screenshot of the error - attached below 







Advise please what I can do to progress further.


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 8, 2012)

You have booted off the install CD again.  After the install, remove the ISO image from the virtual CD drive.


----------



## d_london (Sep 8, 2012)

Thank you Sir, It worked. Have a good weekend.


----------

